# Launch Day @ $111.11?



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gizmodo is reporting that Amazon Wireless may be selling the Razr today only for $111.11. If so, I might have to take my sights off the Nexus and jump back on the Motorola bandwagon. Anyone else feeling the urge to use up their upgrade?

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/10/droid-razr-on-sale-at-amazon-tomorrow-for-111/


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Only new customers only and have to add two lines to a NEW account that sux


----------



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I just found out after attempting to make an order. At least it makes my decision easier again.


----------

